# '03 Prairie is very hard to steer, where to start looking?



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

I haven't checked it out first hand yet (going out there tonight), but my dad claims that his '03 Kawasaki Prairie 650 has become real difficult to steer. Where do we need to look at first? 

Four wheeler has a 2" lift and 28" vampire tires on there, but he said that it was never this hard to steer until recently. Is there anywhere to grease or spray with some lubricate, or what do we need to look for? We just replaced a front axle, and the tie rods looked like they were in fine shape. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

if it has a locker like the brutes maybe its locked in mine did that and was very hard to steer


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

How do I know if it has a "locker" on it or not. We just jacked it up, and it steers very easily as it should. Sit it on the ground, an you can turn (as easy as it should on the ground) for about 1/4 turn, almost like something is stopping it, and then becomes very hard. If you drive it, it is almost dangerous. Once you going in the turn (after you muscle it around) it tries to throw the handle bars back straight again.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

does it have the yellow handle on the handle bars if so has a locker could be stuck locked in not sure what else it could be bad cvs will make it hard to turn too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet the steering bushings are wore out.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, your talking about the diff lock. Yes it has one. How do you get it to unlock? Sounds like that's the right path, because the 4wd is acting up. Says it won't engage.


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

I would first check the diff lock cable, make sure its not locked up and moving free so the diff wont be locked. If thats all good Drain the fluid,see what condition its in. If its nasty, your clutches for the diff lock might be hung up. Rince it a few times with diesel fuel to clean it out. Then put some fresh oil in and cross your fingers nothing else is messed up.

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------

After checking the cable, make sure the part that goes into the diff is moving free also.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

mine was just out of adjustment so not sure what else to tell u just sounded like what mine was doing


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine gets hard to steer when it's time to change the fluid up front. Also check the front tire pressures it can't make a huge difference with a low tire. I bet the fluid is nasty in that front diff though. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

What was the reason for the axle change and what axle was it and did this start rite after the change.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

The axle change was because of a torn boot. Long story short, the boot was torn, so I took the axle out. The CV wouldn't come off so I could replace the boot (buddy and I put it in a vice, and everything you could. Worked on knocking that CV off for about 2 hours, and still wouldn't come off). I took the axle to 3 different shops, and they all three said that that type of CV joint was "honed in" and wouldn't come off. They said that you have to replace the whole axle. Either way, was bullshit, because you shouldn't have replace a whole axle every time you tear a boot. I did find a shop that said they "might" be able to get it off, but there was a good chance they would damage it in the process, and they wanted $80 to do it. The whole new axle cost me $90.

It seems like, according to my dad, that after I just put the old axle back in with the boot taken completely off (waiting on the new one to come in since we were going on a ride), he said it got real hard to steer. I just figured it was the CV since it had no grease, and no boot on it. Got the new axle in, and it will turn freely for about 1/4 of the turn each way, then it is almost impossible. We took the stuff off around the handle bar and to make sure no wire was rubbing or getting pinched in there, and there isn't. If you jack up the front end, everything turns freely without any problems. What bushings do I need to check. The diff fluid is next, but like I said, the 4wd isn't working either, or it is locked in it seems like. Last time we rode, I asked my dad if he used the diff lock lever, and he said he did. When you put it in 4wd, the light doesnt come on, and it doesn't show that it is engaged.

What bushings do I need to look at? Tie rods and ends all look to be in good shape.

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------



mossyoak54 said:


> Mine gets hard to steer when it's time to change the fluid up front. Also check the front tire pressures it can't make a huge difference with a low tire. I bet the fluid is nasty in that front diff though.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.



And this might be the dumbest question of all, but what does the front diff fluid have to do with steering? When the front end is jacked up, it turns just fine. Its just when its on the ground, or running, and the weight is on it, that it is difficult to steer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you check all the steering stem bushings?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

There should be a retaining clip on the inside of the axel stub (along the inside of the edge of the cup) that retains the cage and bearings. Takes like 5 min to get apart IF you know what you're looking for.

When the fluid gets real dirty it can create drag along the friction plates in the diff lock, so it would feel like the locker is engaged all the time, even when not in 4wd.


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like what mine did when he front differential decided to lock up. It started with hard steering and then it was almost unbearable to turn all together,,,, I tried to fill the front diff and noticed the hole the bearings made after it exploded the inner bearings... Best to have someone check the diff out before t causes cases damage and you have nothing left to rebuild,,,


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Witch side was it. If it was the left side as if ur where on the bike there is roller bearings rite on the other side of the seal and if worn they will fall out in the diff when axle is pulled out. Second thing is ur 10 tooth bevel gears might be seized to the pin they ride on. This problem is in your diff most likely(no problem before axle and now a problem after installation) . I would pull the diff and put a bearing and seal kit in it and inspect it all real good.It is very easy once you get the diff out.I highly recommend doing this those kit are pretty cheap on eBay.These diffs are pricey so take care of it. Just shoot me a pm for further questions.


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

I had to use a long punch to get my left axle out after diff froze up and demolished my oft side casing....I just pulled the right axle and used a long punch or piece of brass and hit the axle through the differential.... It took a bit of persuasion, but it finally came out without damaging it.... Seems the biggest problem with these differentials is their spider gears seize up to the pin and makes for some serious locking diff issues while driving...


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

The axle is fixed now, but it is still too difficult to steer. Might need to take it to someone. I don't even know where to start on this thing.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pull the diff the problem is in there......


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Also check your wheel bearings on their own if they are completly screwed or filled with crap they will make it near impossible to steer while moving


----------

